# Alaska trapper trapped......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds likw he was caught red handed.....

http://homernews.com/stories/041812/news_trapper.shtml#.T5aqxe1gP0d


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope they threw the book at them....A big book !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

To right! What a git!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What a turd ! Glad that CO was wise with catching the SOB.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

that was good thinking on the part of that co


----------

